# Can I transfer my own embryo and donor at same time?



## TracyM (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi
Not sure if I,m posting in the right place, but thought if anyone knew the answer to this, it would be here.

I,m about to go through my 5th and last IVF with own eggs, but due to the fact I produce a lot of immature eggs (have had 2 cycles cancelled at EC because of this), I have spoke to my clinic about having donor embryos on standby.

What I was wondering was, If I only ended up with one embryo of my own, could I have a donor embryo transferred at the same time.

TracyM


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi TracyM
This is not allowed in the UK.
Olivia


----------



## TracyM (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Olivia,
was just wondering.

Actually, thinking about it, dont know if anyone could take the stress of wondering which one of them implanted. You would have to wait till it was born to see if it looked like you. LOL

TracyM


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

This is possible in usa,
Infact, a lot of these laws don't apply in usa
I had 5 embs transfered all in one go in usa, still got bfn sadly!!!


----------



## TracyM (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Choice4,
Thought it might be possible outside the UK.
Sorry for your BFN, but I see your trying again January. Hope you are successful this time
Good luck


----------

